# Getting your fish to the show



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok,dumb question of the year!!
If you are planning on going to a show,how do you get your fish there?
Do you send them ahead and meet them there,or can you take them on the plane with you?
I am thinking of attending a few shows and maybe going to the convention next June and just wondered about taking a few of my fish,just to get my feet wet!
Thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't have a link to it but Basement Bettas has a wonderful video about shows, preparing for them, etc. You can find it on her website. You can google it or maybe she'll stop by and post the link.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

GhostFeather said:


> Ok,dumb question of the year!!
> If you are planning on going to a show,how do you get your fish there?
> Do you send them ahead and meet them there,or can you take them on the plane with you?
> I am thinking of attending a few shows and maybe going to the convention next June and just wondered about taking a few of my fish,just to get my feet wet!
> Thanks


http://basementbettas.com/showing-your-bettas.html


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

if that does not answer all your questions reach me on my FB page..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Sherolyn.


----------

